
When does money stop mattering? - banksyornot
What are the average lifetime earning of a VC? (vs) that of a founder with a 20m&#x2F;50m&#x2F;100m&#x2F;1b&#x2F;30b+ exit?<p>At what point does the amount of money create diminishing marginal returns?
======
neilwilson
About the same time that touchdowns stop mattering for the Chicago Bears.

Money at that level becomes how you keep score.

